# Tipp: Zertifikatüberprüfung in Safari aktivieren



## Newsfeed (25 März 2011)

Nach einem Angriff auf den SSL-Dienstleister Comodo geistern gefälschte Zertifikate wichtiger Websites durchs Netz. Mit einer Einstellungsänderung kann man den Apple-Browser dazu bringen, sie zu prüfen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

